# bataleon



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I have not personally ridden them, but they are supposed to make some very nice boards. I have begun to see these boards more and more frequently on the mountain and have only heard good reviews from them so I would assume they are high quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

sweet thanx man


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

ride them before you buy it ! take a little time to get use to them triple base!
most be good on rails. but all boards are good , what matters is to found a right board for you riding style , be realistic and check wish NIVO, of riding you got so buy the right one. and dont dream at the board is going to do everything for you. the better you are the stiffare the board most be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I had never heard of Bataleon until today. They were the only snowboard company to show at the Okemo demo day (apparently there were other board companies lined up, but they all flaked out when the event got delayed due to rain yesterday). I demoed the Goliath 157 and my buddy took the Jam. These boards were tons of fun. 

They have this triple base technology that accomplishes the feat of catching an edge only when you need it on ice and carves (and not when you don't on landings, butters, and straight lines). I've never really complained about my Burton Elite 162, but this Goliath was seriously fun. I could flip the thing around in a pinch, pop it quick and high, and shred down ice and hardpack without hesitation. The thing was featherlight and I was overrotating my 180s, but popping off little knolls and landing 270 didn't seem to matter. It was a huge confidence booster and I definitely recommend trying one out.

The Jam behaved roughly the same way, but a little stiffer.

As far as the Bataleon company goes, I don't know much about them, but the two reps who showed at Okemo were chill and I give them mad props for making the trip out to show off their gear. I'm now seriously considering buying something out of the Bataleon lineup (most likely an EvilTwin or Goliath).


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

sweet thx u guys ive been waiting to try out one of these and i finally will


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*bataleon evil twin ..and more !!!!!!!!*



GnarlyNate said:


> I had never heard of Bataleon until today. They were the only snowboard company to show at the Okemo demo day (apparently there were other board companies lined up, but they all flaked out when the event got delayed due to rain yesterday). I demoed the Goliath 157 and my buddy took the Jam. These boards were tons of fun.
> 
> They have this triple base technology that accomplishes the feat of catching an edge only when you need it on ice and carves (and not when you don't on landings, butters, and straight lines). I've never really complained about my Burton Elite 162, but this Goliath was seriously fun. I could flip the thing around in a pinch, pop it quick and high, and shred down ice and hardpack without hesitation. The thing was featherlight and I was overrotating my 180s, but popping off little knolls and landing 270 didn't seem to matter. It was a huge confidence booster and I definitely recommend trying one out.
> 
> ...


es you right ! i just got my bataleon evil twin 155 , im 5,8 height x 70 kg and is perfect for build confidens , very good on medium speed, turns smooth , free catch edege, and very well balance board , materials top quality top shet is mate and you don't need pad foot between the bindings. its a keeper.. i have many snowboards all the uninc's 54 56 58 .. ride dh 157 , ride kink 152 , craig kelly 164 , evil twin dont have the mad pop like uninc's but is supost tobe for rails and medium jumps !if you want to go to the next level take a riot ! i guess . stiffare evil twin version. i dont know about goliath but i like centrerad stance .on boards. ( if you are a surfer like me ! ) will be some conection is like surf and snowboard conection with this TBT stuff... ! where ever you pay for this boards ..is worth it every penny !


----------

